# dringend: radeon 9500 -bild auf tv klonen?



## whiterussian (15. April 2003)

hi leutz!
hab mir die radeon 9500p gekauft und kann damit tv nur als zweiten
Bildschirm anfügen.
frage: wie kann ich das bild vom monitor gleichzeitig am tv haben?

falls jemand eine lösung parat hat, würde sich s. freud freuen.
thx
whiterussian


thx für die hilfe, wr, ardwarebeschleuniger runter und funkt schon
cya


----------



## tuxracer (24. Juni 2003)

ich weiss zwar nicht wie es mit einem TV aussieht, aber mit einem zweiten Monitor ist die standarteinstellung, bevor Du was änderst, zweimal der Desktop.
Eigentlich müsste das mit einem Fernseher auch so sein


----------



## redbuttler (2. Dezember 2003)

Ich versteh dein Problem nicht ganz. Hast  du deinen PC mit einem S-Video oder einem Composite Kabel mit dem Fernseher verbunden
Und hast du unter Ansichten 2 ter Bildschirm eingestellt?
Normalerweise hat keine Grafikkarte ein Problem damit das Bild sowohl auf dem Computer und Fernsehbild zeitgleich anzuzeigen!


----------

